# Quitting caffeine (my daily reports)



## hottopic (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello all: I have decided to quit caffeine. My New Years resolution and will be reporting my daily progress as a way to benefit my success. It's funny because I don't even need caffeine, it doesn't enhance my performance, on the contrary, the jitters it gives me distorts everything. I have a big test coming up and all the caffeine consumption is really making me stress. P.S. sleep, exercize,eating healthy, and not drinking caffeine (or adderall for studying etc.) for me is definitely a proven way to stay relaxed. Best to all,


----------



## cerulean (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm going to do this. I have been drinking coffee pretty much every day for the past 6.5 years. I'd say I currently average about 4 cups per day.

I intend to go cold turkey beginning tomorrow. I'll update.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm down to one cup a day on the days I don't workout


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

I've found caffeine to be beneficial. I find myself with higher levels of concentration. 

Whatever works for you !

Going cold turkey is going to really give you a mood swing. I've done it before, I found no benefits whatsoever, and my life was dull without my favorite cup of coffee.


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey good luck to you, I'm quitting hard drugs but coffee....NEVER!! But I must say, if you succeed...wow....because I've tried quitting coffee just for the hell of it and it never worked.



brandonmag said:


> I've found caffeine to be beneficial. I find myself with higher levels of concentration.
> 
> Whatever works for you !
> 
> Going cold turkey is going to really give you a mood swing. I've done it before, I found no benefits whatsoever, and my life was dull without my favorite cup of coffee.


I kinda feel the same about caffeine but it doesn't have much effect on my energy level­....however it comforts me in the morning and I don't know HOW but in some way it reduces my anxiety when I bring a coffee with me at meetings, in interviews, on the bus ect....:sus


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

Perhaps you can switch to green tea, I had days that I need it coffee but replace it a bit with tea.
Now I forgot about it was the routine I had.


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

I switched to chai tea instead of quitting entirely... Less caffeine, different delivery system.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Me too, I quit caffeine a while ago. Went back to it a few times over the last few years or so but ultimately it was never a good idea so I quit hopefully more or less for good.

I've felt great on caffeine some times... but ultimately I pay for it later and I dunno if I've ever had caffeine and not regretted it later.

I have probably strange reactions from it though. I always sweat terribly within a few short minutes and it definitely messes my head up... I don't feel as in control of my own actions in some ways.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

hottopic said:


> Hello all: I have decided to quit caffeine. My New Years resolution and will be reporting my daily progress as a way to benefit my success. It's funny because I don't even need caffeine, it doesn't enhance my performance, on the contrary, the jitters it gives me distorts everything. I have a big test coming up and all the caffeine consumption is really making me stress. P.S. sleep, exercize,eating healthy, and not drinking caffeine (or adderall for studying etc.) for me is definitely a proven way to stay relaxed. Best to all,


Dandelion Root Tea tastes like Gourmet Coffee, you should give it a try. I've never been a coffee drinker, but I'm hopelessly hooked on Matcha Tea.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

I know OP wants to quit coffee but you guys ever tried Turkey Hill Colombian Coffee ice cream? this is one the best ice cream coffees I ever tasted, warning It's very addictive so if you ever try it, keep it in low portions :b

http://www.turkeyhill.com/products/premium-ice-cream-flavors.aspx?pID=147


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

PurrPanther said:


> I kinda feel the same about caffeine but it doesn't have much effect on my energy level­....however it comforts me in the morning and I don't know HOW but in some way it reduces my anxiety when I bring a coffee with me at meetings, in interviews, on the bus ect....:sus


 Two of us 

Depends what type of coffee it is.


----------

